# floating shelves (same design?)



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a big fan of doing things that are unique and different, but
as far as the floating shelves I would match them in the same room.

If they were similiar it would work, however your two choices are
complete opposites and to me that wouldn't work.


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

the only things in the room similar to the Magellan Group shelves is the door which has bevel designs on it & the door frame moulding has a bevel design too... i'll try to match it all. Thank you


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DiyCR fan said:


> the only things in the room similar to the Magellan Group shelves is the door which has bevel designs on it & the door frame moulding has a bevel design too... i'll try to match it all. Thank you



To me the Magellan shelves are the more attractive shelves. :yes:
good choice.


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> To me the Magellan shelves are the more attractive shelves. :yes:
> good choice.


i agree... just wish they were at least 8 inches deep


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh, I see, only the plain one is 10" deep. If you want to put books on it
5 1/4" is not deep enough. 
Maybe you should keep looking. Do a search on line.
j


----------

